# Hot ground problem



## MarkEngbrock (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok I have turned the main breaker off. With volt meter I plug the black into the dirt and touch the red to ground rod wire I get a reading of 5 volts. I can also touch the casing of a/c unit with red lead and get the same. Any ideas? Also inside breaker panel with main still off I'm getting continuity from the power side of all breakers to the neutral or ground. I was thinking this was normal because I had things turned on closing the circuit. But some that had continuity I know for a fact had everything turned off. Please give me your thoughts on this. Thank you!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2011)

All I can do is ask the dumb questions, Electric fence near by? Pool in the area? Power running something in the barn? Problem at the street, undergroung or overhead. Are you near transmission cables or local radio station transmitter?


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2011)

What Causes Stray Voltage? - Bass Associates Inc.
These guys seem to say ,this is caused when neutral taken to ground to close to where your ground post is. You may want to talk to your power supply co.


----------



## JTGP (Aug 26, 2011)

How long are your lead wires? 

Take a picture!


----------

